# Pond or Field



## Wishbone (Jun 16, 2005)

I am wondering what your method for hunting Ducks is? In my little part of the world we have good sucsess setting up on ponds, and small bodies of water. We use the field some but the water works best.

I must say that you guys sure get fired up about your duck hunting, great forum. Some wild topics.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Field hunting for ducks and geese...

I am sure if you visit some of the past topics you'll be able to get a grasp of "why" many of us like to field hunt.

Good luck!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 16, 2005)

From what I have read it sounds like you have a pile of NR"S visiting your state. we have the Same problem up here. Sounds like there is to much pressure on your Birds.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Wishbone:

Nice post!

I like the field for geese, but favor water for ducks.

Competition to get on land is our biggest battle. Some areas of the state get hit really hard and others are still a secret.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

field hunting those northern mallards is awsome, but there are days u just cant beat the performance over water.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Well the NR's bring alot into the economy and most of those guys are hunting water, they are not the only ones to blame for finding land hard to hunt. I will say it right now, I have nothing against outfitters by anymean, I know they can provide a great service. But there are certain outfits that lease up huge amounts of land, thus making it harder for you to find a field. But back to the topic I guess. Field hunting rocks, Hunting over water rocks, As long as I am out wingshooting I am happy.
:beer:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Wishbone said:


> From what I have read it sounds like you have a pile of NR"S visiting your state. we have the Same problem up here. Sounds like there is to much pressure on your Birds.


 I did not relize that us NR'S where a PROBLEM. Where I hunt there is not that much pressure The whole week we are there I hear very little shooting if any around the ranch I hunt. I also didn't relize that my money would be a problem. Hell the week I'm up there I spend over a grand.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I completely disagree with you Matt Fiala. :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, let's not open a Res/NR debate on this one...I can see it brewing. If you must, open a thread in the hot topics. Thanks!

As to the question, I'm an avid fan of fields. I find myself using the waders less and less every year. That's my preference, to each his own.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Around here we hunt mostly water. While we were bailing today, 100's of mallards were landing in the soybean fields next to us we even got a hen through the bailer. Ive never seen them like this before, let alone one go through the bailer. I checked for nests and didnt find any, might have to try that field hunting after I seen that.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like fields because I can't fall in and get my self all wet. And I don't have to be that evergetic because I am not wading in the water.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love the way the ducks work a field spread. The way that they will be 2 feet off the ground and then pick up and do it again really excites me. But I also like the atmosphere, work, and danger of hunting over water. If I had to make an absolute choice it would be water for ducks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chris, I am with you. The only reason I put waders on anymore is to seine shiners for fishing opener!!!!! I love a field spread for ducks and geese!!!


----------

